# Transmisor FM 1 Watt. Simple de Armar



## djchinomix (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro. despues de tener 2 dias a prueba este transmisor confirmo que es bueno y por eso subo el esquema para compartirlo con ustedes.
Este usa un 2n3904 en el osilador y un 2n4427 para amplificación de potencia. Se sintoniza por una bobina variable. En estos momentos lo tengo funcionando desde hace 4 horas y a estado estable y con un alcance de 400 mtrs con antena dipolo a 3 mtrs de altura y con obstaculos.
Al encenderlo hay que esperar que el 2n4427 alcance su temperatura de trabajo para ajustar su frecuencia. Para armarlo intercalen un amperimetro y ajusten el potenciometro que esta en el emisor del 2n3904 hasta que el consumo sea entre 120 y 130 mA. Luego retoquen los condensadores variables y listo.
El PCB no lo tengo porque lo arme con el metodo Manhattan, el cual lo saque de este foro.

Nota: Yo lo tengo conectado con cable coaxial de 75 ohm y no me a dado problemas.
Cualquier consulta preguntenla no mas...


Saludos....


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 3, 2008)

DjChino, muy bueno! felicitaciones y gracias por compartirlo. Tenés alguna foto del circuito armado? me gustaría ver cómo te quedó con el método Manhattan.

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## djchinomix (Abr 3, 2008)

hola SigmaOrion.
aqui subo unas fotos que saque, no se ven bien porque las saque con mi celular.
El circuito transmisor que arme con el metodo manhattan lo cubri con esperma de vela para que no se movieran los componentes, por lo cual no se distingue bien.
abajo esta montado el codificador estereo con un BA1404. Luego me consigo una camara digital para sacar fotos mas claras.

Saludos...


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 4, 2008)

Se ve poco en las fotos pero parece muy prolijo. Una preguntita te hago, "esperma de vela" (hasta me da un poco de pudor decirlo, jaja) le dicen a la cera de la vela, o sea, lo que se derrite cuando la prendés?

Slds...


----------



## VichoT (Abr 4, 2008)

Holas.djchinomix. Gracias por el aporte .oie una consulta no era mas facil usar una bobina con derivacion (toma intermedia) en el enlace entre el oscilador y el amplificador en lugar de l transformador ke usaste asi te evitan tener ke ajustar el transformador. o no rekiere ajuste?

SigmaOrion. tenes razon esperma de vela es la cera de vela.

BYE!


----------



## djchinomix (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola...
Para SigmaOrion: Desde chico le llamaba espelma a la cera de las velas. siempre la conosi por ese nombre...auque suena un poco raro...jajajjaja.

Para VichoT: El unico ajuste que requiere la bobina es ajustar la ferrita para sintonizar la frecuencia que uno desee. La bobina original del osilador era esta y lo que hice yo fue colocarla dentro de un cilindro con ferrita ajustable para sintonizarla girandola en vez de acomodar las espiras de la bobina.

Saludos...


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Dic 14, 2008)

Muy interesante tu aporte djchinomix pero me quedan unas dudas que quizas con tu experiencia sean faciles de responder.
1) de que diametro es la ferrita de L1 y la de L6?
2) de que seccion son los alambres de las bobinas?
desde ya muchas gracias y a las ordenes


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 16, 2008)

hola electropab

Las dos ferritas son de 6 mm de diametro mas menos. 
y el alambre de las bobinas es de unos 0.4 mm de diametro.
saludos...


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Dic 16, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por responder mi pregunta. una ves realizado el proyecto te cuento como me fue.
y de paso agrego unas fotos para que todos puedan verlo


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 17, 2008)

amigos del foro, les propongo algo. Que entre todos colaboremos con sugerencias para modificar este circuito para engancharle un PLL. Tengo en mi poder un MC145151-P2, Un preescaler UPB571C y un cristal de 6 mhz, voy a tratar de conseguir uno de 6.4 mhz para asi poder lograr todas las frecuencias del dial fm, pero con el de 6 creo que podria engancharlo en 93 mhz. Por mas que e intentado entender el funcionamiento de programacion del mc145151 solo e logrado confundirme mas. si alguien me puede explicar como se programa se lo agradeceria mucho, y tambien agradeceria mucho que tratemos de modificar este circuito para conectarle el pll. En estos momentos tengo funcionando el TX en 87.7 Mhz y no ha tenido mayores problemas, con una antena J-pole a 4 metros de altura e logrado una distancia de 2 kilometros.

Saludos.


----------



## thetiger015 (May 6, 2010)

Saludos, soy nuevo en esto y tengo un transmisor fm que emite en los 88 y 108 mghertz pero tiene un alcance de solo 15 metros quisiera saber como podria darle mas potencia y aumnentar su alcance gracias


----------



## abraren (May 6, 2010)

hola djchinomix, observando el circuito me salen unas inquietudes:
* Me atrevo a decir que el transistor Q1 (2N3904) funciona como modulador. Es correcto?
* El transistor Q2 (2n4427) es un amplificador de potencia (RF)?
* Si se desea variar la frecuencia de transmisión, Cual es el elemento que me permite hacerlo (en este circuito)? 
* No es necesario amplificar la señal de audio antes de entrar al modulador?

ah y otra cosa que se me escapa.... Como adaptar la antena al circuito? Cual es la red de adaptación?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## ludwin (May 25, 2010)

hey gracias x el diagrama me sacaste de un apuro despues le tomo fotos y lo enseñare como quedo..............................................................................................................................


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 9, 2010)

y te saca 1W?? en donde compraste los componentes? si tengo posibilidad de ir a santiago podria comprar los componentes que faltan y asi armar el proyecto. pero mi mayor inquetud es donde compro por ejemplo los trimmer y condensadores cerámicos? se ve bastante interesante tu transmisor y tambien lo quiero armar. seguire tus pasos que me des y usare la antena j-pole a ver si consigo mayor alcance que con un dipolo simple ya que este no me da seguridad a la hora de emitir, tengo ROE de seguro. mi intencion es armar una radio comunitaria en un barrio de Ancud, Isla de Chiloé y necesito precisar un par de kilometritos para cubrir la mayor parte de acá. antenas de induccion como la j-pole me interesan mejor y de hecho hay una emisora comunitaria que emite con 20~40W y veo que le funciona bastante bien. que medidas usaste en la j-pole?


----------



## Imzas (Ago 10, 2010)

mumish eres de chile?
vima electronica,
http://www.vimaelectronica.cl/
cm2
http://www.vimaelectronica.cl/
victronics
http://www.victronics.cl/victronics2/productos.html
y por supuesto casa royal, te recomiendo primero vallas a las demas y al ultimo vallas a casaroyal, ya que ahi no hay muchos componentes especificos, pero lo que ha generico (ej, resistencias, capacitores cerámicos de lenteja, esta baratisimo, y mas encima te hacen descuento). en victronics tienen las famosas vk200 y los transistores 2n4427 estan mas baratos que en viña.
ahi hay varias cosillas
y el viña esta global electronica.
http://www.globalelectronica.cl/
saludos.


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola amigos, hace bastante tiempo no accedía a estos lados, disculpen que no aya respondido las consultas que me hacian, ahora estoy dispuesto a contestar cualquier consulta y tengo algunos proyectos que estoy realizando que hire subiendo a medida que los compruebe que funcionen. Había dejado de lado un poco la electronica, pero ahora me estoy dedicando como 2 trabajo a esto. 

Contestando a las preguntas de abraren:
efectivamente el 2n3904 funciona como modulador y oscilador.

el transistor Q2 (2n4427) es un transistor de potencia de RF con 10 dB de ganancia, funciona a 12v y nesecita 100 mW para entregar 1 watt de potencia.

para variar la frecuencia del oscilador hay que girar suavemente la ferrita de la bobina del oscilador.

no es necesario amplificar el audio a la entrada, ya que tiene mucha sensibilidad, aproximadamente 0.5 vpp son mas que suficiente, lo que si hay que procurar de no saturar el modulador para no distorsionar el audio y el espectro fm.

la adaptación a antena ya esta hecha, con un cable de 50 ohm, mas una antena bien ajustada a la frecuencia deseada es mas que suficiente para transmitir a unos kilómetros.

Saludos a todos y cuenten conmigo otra vez.


----------



## marcjsm1 (Nov 25, 2010)

me podrias colaborar con un analisis matematico de la etapa de potencia clase c..todo lo que tiene que ver con las corrientes, voltajes, potencia de salida, potencia de entrada necesaria..gracias de antemano


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 25, 2010)

no soy especializado en cálculos, pero esos son los valores que conosco:

potencia de entrada: 100 mW = 0.1 Watts
Ganancia transistor: 10dB
potencia de salida: 1000 mW = 1 watts
voltaje: 12 volts
corriente de consumo: 250 mA a plena carga

con esos valores puedes aplicar ley de ohm y obtendrás muchos mas.

espero que aya sido de tu ayuda.

saludos


----------



## marcjsm1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Gracias..me puedes confirmar si despues del circuito tanque lo que sigue es un amplificador clase c?

Osea el 2n4427 esta en configuracion para clase c?


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 25, 2010)

exacto, saliendo de la bobina del oscilador la configuración del amplificador es de clase c, seguido por un filtro tipo pi para los armónicos.


----------



## marcjsm1 (Nov 29, 2010)

gracias djchino, me podrias ayudar con el funcionamiento del bc557 en esta aplicacion..

http://asterion.almadark.com/2008/08/22/mini-transmisor-de-radio-fm-version-1-0/

lo probe y funciona bien, pero necesito analizarlo un poco, gracias..


----------



## albert010 (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola gente, necesito su ayuda, yo arme un transmisor fm el cual usa un transistor 2n3553 que amplifica la potencia y al cabo de dos minutos empieza a recalentarse, tiene puesto disipador, que podrá estar fallando? http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html gracias de antemano.


----------



## aguila1978 (Jul 28, 2011)

un favor puedes subir el planodetallado y la placa del mismo y tdoa lainfrmacin de la calibracion y la antena y demas componentes oki te lovoya agradecer mucho byeeeee


----------



## tecnidany (Nov 29, 2011)

yo construi un transmisor de fm con un solo transistor ,el bc548 como oscilador y modulador y lo conecto con antena dipolo y funciona muy bien y es estable lo que me gustaria saber si le puedo acoplar un lineal param tener mayor alcance


----------



## torrestorres (Sep 30, 2012)

hola soy nuevo a qui y veo que el tema es antiguo yo me e fabricado uno de 15 watts pero solo me e quedado con el de poder no e encontrado como hacer el pll necesito ayuda y puedo mandar el diagrama y componentes del que hice utiliza un c1971


----------



## tiago (Oct 1, 2012)

torrestorres dijo:


> hola soy nuevo a qui y veo que el tema es antiguo yo me e fabricado uno de 15 watts pero solo me e quedado con el de poder no e encontrado como hacer el pll necesito ayuda y puedo mandar el diagrama y componentes del que hice utiliza un c1971



Sube el diagrama y se te podrá ayudar a conectar un PLL.
PLL's tienes muchos en el Foro.

Saludos.


----------

